# How to get a bigger butt



## KentDog (Feb 16, 2007)

My last girlfriend said that I have great proportions. She was kind of the blunt type and said the only place I was lacking was my butt. She said if I had a bigger butt, I'd have a "Ken doll body," meaning 'the perfect body.' Is it possible to get a noticably bigger butt (I don't mean fat either)?

My current legs routine looks something like this:
- 1x12 ATG squats
- 3x7 standard squats (increasing the weight as I progress.. the heavier the weight, the lower ROM)
- 3x7 leg extensions
- 3x12 calf raises


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 16, 2007)

KentDog said:


> My last girlfriend said that I have great proportions. She was kind of the blunt type and said the only place I was lacking was my butt. She said if I had a bigger butt, I'd have a "Ken doll body," meaning 'the perfect body.' Is it possible to get a noticably bigger butt (I don't mean fat either)?
> 
> My current legs routine looks something like this:
> - 1x12 ATG squats
> ...



Try going heavier in your ATG's and do some Walking Lunges!  Those have made a Huge difference for me!...


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Do some Bulgarian squats! Those things will build your glutes. 

Also - pull-throughs. These are along with squats and deadlifts.

OH yeah - you may want to do some glute activation warm ups before hand on your lower body workouts. These would inclue but are not limited to supine glute bridges. These will get your glute activated so they are firing properly and taking their meant share of the lift.

and last but not least - find me a cute Asian girl.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 16, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Try going heavier in your ATG's and do some Walking Lunges!  Those have made a Huge difference for me!...


Do you think I should scrap the standard squats and go only ATG squats? And should I use weight for walking lunges?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

_Romanian Deadlifts_.  Nothing has worked my glutes harder than that.  It did great things for my ATG Back Squats.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes only do ATG squats. Yes use weight for lunges. Just don't go crazy with them at first otherwise you won't stick with them start light DB's (20's even) until you get used to them. Step- ups are great too.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 16, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Do you think I should scrap the standard squats and go only ATG squats? And should I use weight for walking lunges?



I only do ATG because it has worked best for me, I have gained much more strength and size doing them this way.  As for Lunges, yes!  I started with 25lb dumbbells and worked my way up.  A lot of men don't seem to like them, but they work!  The Lunges have made a big difference in my squat.

Someone else mentioned Deadlifts, they are also great for the rear!..


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2007)

Single Legged Romanian Deadlifts and Glute Ham Raises all the way.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bulgarian Squats have worked wonders. They are absolutely brutal.

RDL's is great too


----------



## KentDog (Feb 16, 2007)

Not to sound worthless here, but can anyone explain to me what Bulgarian Squats and Romanian Deadlifts are? I really hate doing deadlifts as it is now (I only do stiff-legged deadlifts on back day and hate them), so I may not stick with the Romanian Deadlifts, but I'd like to try them out.

I will be switching my squats to all ATG from now on. I have been wanting to make the move for some time now, but was worried about not being able to handle the increase in weight, as I only do them now for warmup and the last set till failure (light weight, high reps).

The lunges you guys are talking about are just the plymetrics right? I don't mind them so much, I just find them to be too time consuming. When you are talking about doing them with weights, how many reps should one shoot for?


----------



## KentDog (Feb 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Glute Ham Raises all the way.


We don't have this machine at my gym, we only have the upright seated ham curls.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2007)

KentDog said:


> We don't have this machine at my gym, we only have the upright seated ham curls.



I use a Lat Pulldown machine do them.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Not to sound worthless here, but can anyone explain to me what Bulgarian Squats and Romanian Deadlifts are? I really hate doing deadlifts as it is now (I only do stiff-legged deadlifts on back day and hate them), so I may not stick with the Romanian Deadlifts, but I'd like to try them out.



An RDL is similar to an SLDL but your legs are bent and the movement comes from your hips throughout the movement.

A Bulgarian Squat is when you squat with one leg, placing the other one behind you on a bench for balance.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

I would also say squats.....do you have any before pics?

It would be great to see before and after pics...preferbally in speedos.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> An RDL is similar to an SLDL but your legs are bent and the movement comes from your hips throughout the movement.
> 
> A Bulgarian Squat is when you squat with one leg, placing the other one behind you on a bench for balance.



Excellent explanation.   

My ass is huge and firm from doing heavy squats and SLDL.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I would also say squats.....do you have any before pics?
> 
> It would be great to see before and after pics...*preferbally* in speedos.



Niiiiiice!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Niiiiiice!


Well I am a member.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I use a Lat Pulldown machine do them.


How does this work?


----------



## KentDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> An RDL is similar to an SLDL but your legs are bent and the movement comes from your hips throughout the movement.
> 
> A Bulgarian Squat is when you squat with one leg, placing the other one behind you on a bench for balance.


Thanks. I don't quite understand how the movement comes from your hips though. How does your back stay during the lift?

Are you able to go heavy with Bulgarian Squats? I question my ability to do squats with one leg, but I suppose if it were one leg only, the weight wouldn't be that much anyway.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I would also say squats.....do you have any before pics?
> 
> It would be great to see before and after pics...preferbally in speedos.




I actually don't have any before and after pictures focusing on my legs or butt, I kind of wish I had some taken. I will take some next time I take progress pictures. No speedos though .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Thanks. I don't quite understand how the movement comes from your hips though. How does your back stay during the lift?
> 
> Are you able to go heavy with Bulgarian Squats? I question my ability to do squats with one leg, but I suppose if it were one leg only, the weight wouldn't be that much anyway.



For RDLs - Back is neutral all the way through, just like regular Deads. Keep it from rounding at all costs! Just put a bend in your knees, and keep your legs frozen like that for the whole exercise, and just use your upper body like a lever, with the joint at the hips.

For Bulgarians - I can do about 4 reps with a 40KG BB with them, and something like 90-100 with regular Squats (though i havent yet had the chance to PR regular squats for ages).

Start off light and just take your time building up untill you develop the required stability to do them. It doesnt take too long.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2007)

KentDog said:


> How does this work?



I lie face down with my knees and groin resting on the seat, wedge my legs underneath the leg pads and push off the weight stack with my feet and curl my body up at the knees.

It takes a little practice but it's fucking brutal, haha.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I lie face down with my knees and groin resting on the seat, wedge my legs underneath the leg pads and push off the weight stack with my feet and curl my body up at the knees.
> 
> It takes a little practice but it's fucking brutal, haha.



I'm not doubting that excersize at all, and im sure it works great. My main worry would be trying that kind of thing at the gym in the fear of getting it wrong and looking like an absolute retard


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 18, 2007)

StanUk said:


> I'm not doubting that excersize at all, and im sure it works great. My main worry would be trying that kind of thing at the gym in the fear of getting it wrong and looking like an absolute retard



My only consolation is that why would i care if the bunch of retards that frequent my gym thought i looked stupid?

I see them pointing and laughing when im doing my warmup; They stare confusedly at me when i do anything that isnt curls or bench press; Continually ask me "why do you train legs?"; And are skinny bitches down the last man.

The people who go there who actually have my respect wouldnt care if i looked like a retard, because they'd be more concentrating on their own workouts.

But it is an issue, i will admit, haha.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2007)

People look at you strangely when you do things that are different because they:

A. don't understand what you are doing

B. want to know what you are doing because it looks interesting and they think you are "in the know".

C. a little of both


When we train at the gym (my training partner and I) we almost never can get through a workout without at least one person coming up to us and saying something like:

"what are you guys training for" or "you guys are really tearing it up today!  My legs are tired just watching you" or "can you teach me that"


Don't worry about others.  Typically they are doing everything wrong anyway.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 18, 2007)

Haha, yeh I see your point, I guess you just gotta ignore it, after all your there to workout and nothing more. Still when im trying a new excersize at home sometimes im quite glad im the only one there!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 18, 2007)

Deadlifts, Heavy


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 18, 2007)

P-funk said:


> People look at you strangely when you do things that are different because they:
> 
> A. don't understand what you are doing
> 
> ...



Thankfully there are one or two people who have asked me one or two things. Obviously i have no problems telling them the deal!

It's the people who say, with a self-righteous sneer as they look up from their cable curls, "Do you enjoy killing yourself then?", that really annoy me. As if im so uncool for actually TRYING in the gym.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2007)

You need to do more lower body pulling movements.  Do deadlifts, Romanian deadlifts, pullthroughs, etc.  

Various unilateral movements are also great for building up the glutes.  Unilateral movements have the benefit of using the glutes as both a frontal/transverse plane stabilizer as well as a prime mover for hip extension.  I love Bulgarian squats, lunge variations, and 1-leg RDLs.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 19, 2007)

I did four sets of ATG squats today. They were tough, and lunges at the end of my workout was killer, nearly impossible. How would you guys alter my current Legs/Abs workout, which looks something like:

- 1x12, 3x7 ATG squats
- 3x7 leg extensions
- 3x12 calf raises
- 2x12 weighted decline crunches
- 2x8 kneeling cable crunches
- 2x6 (each leg) weight lunges


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 19, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I did four sets of ATG squats today. They were tough, and lunges at the end of my workout was killer, nearly impossible. How would you guys alter my current Legs/Abs workout, which looks something like:
> 
> - 1x12, 3x7 ATG squats
> - 3x7 leg extensions
> ...



This is my Leg routine...
ATG squat's...4 sets... 10,10,7,8 reps.
Lunges...35lbs DB, 8 steps up and 8 steps back, 4 sets.
Leg extension or Leg press...4 sets
Standing calf raise..4 sets

Doing the Atg squat's and Lunges for about 5 months or so now, it has made a huge difference in the glute area!...HUGE difference!...


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2007)

Another vote for ATG squats, bulgarian squats.  Got a sore ass from yesterdays ATG squats.


----------

